# Adult Dwarf caiman(paleosuhus palebrosus)



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

We always see photos of small babies being sold and the proud owners show them of.
I was searching for some photos of captive adults and i cannot find any at all. 

This makes me wonder what has become of all this animals we saw over the last years on the net.. ?

does anyone here have adult dwarfs for that matter ? 
if you have pics please feel free post them.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

No_one said:


> We always see photos of small babies being sold and the proud owners show them of.
> I was searching for some photos of captive adults and i cannot find any at all.
> 
> This makes me wonder what has become of all this animals we saw over the last years on the net.. ?
> ...


 wharf aquatics have a adult. . tony at sheffield exotics has a few adults, there are a few about


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice to know that do exist !
But those are shops... and they probably have them for display and not as hobbyist. 
any chance of some photos ?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

No_one said:


> Nice to know that do exist !
> But those are shops... and they probably have them for display and not as hobbyist.
> any chance of some photos ?


 no tonys are at home , some1 will putsome pics on soon for you there are a fair few about


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

So far nothing .. lets hope someone here has adults.. at least!

The majority of dwarfs as well as spectacles die off before reaching maturity in captivity ..


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> no tonys are at home , some1 will putsome pics on soon for you there are a fair few about


I guess there aren't that many adults after all


----------



## No_one (Apr 27, 2009)

Bumb !!


----------



## lotti (Aug 20, 2010)

My other half has two caimen, he's had them years, ones pretty big now don't think he's fully grown but not far off, their down at the shop but their his babies and he ll always have them so they ll come home if the shop ever goes, I'll try get some pics of them to put on!


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm am 90% sure I remember someone over here keeping and raising them.. had a whole big enclosure set up for them and all.. and this was a private keeper, not a shop (though I do remember a shop having them as well).

They are around alright, but like most other DWA keepers, aren't much into appearing to blow their own trumpet.


----------

